# What did you do with your Bass today?



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You can hear a pin drop in this forum, lots of players but not much chatter.

How about we start a chat with..

What your learning.
What you just got.
What you want.
What you heard.
Technical issues and advice.

Lets chat:smilie_flagge17:

I will go first.

As you may remember I picked up some new gear a few weeks, have been loving all of it. Saying that I am just finishing up a course that was taking lots of my time.

Have spent all of my time getting the handle on finger style which is pretty easy and fast now that the blisters are gone....ouch!!
On some fast stuff I have tried the 3 finger method and it has been working.
Have also been playing with the string presure and have found some new tones.

Have not had a chance to jam again but am looking forward to it.

What going on with you guys?
And Lefty of course:sport-smiley-002:

Bev


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I haven't looked at any of my gear this week. I just started a new job a few weeks ago working straight night shift. To make matters worse, I have no internet access there so I can't even look at or discuss basses! 

Gigging this Friday & Saturday in Sarnia at the "Stubborn Mule" so that's a good thing.


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm learning a bunch of new covers for the semi-new band.
Mostly BTO and Tragically Hip songs I haven't played before...nothing too strenuous.
My last aquisition was my 410 cabinet which doesn't exist until I take a picture.
I need a backup bass. I'm down to my trusty Jazz again. I'm thinking of getting a cheapie and making a franken bass. I want another jazz style bass.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bevo said:


> You can hear a pin drop in this forum, lots of players but not much chatter.
> 
> Bev


Funny, I was just thinking the same thing and was going to start a similar thread. Glad you got this going Bev. 

I've been quite busy actually. On the playing side of things, my regular Monday night jazz jam sessions are going great. We're working on a whole bunch of new tunes that are quite challenging. One of the tunes is Unit 7 made famous by Wes Montgomery. The cool thing is that it led to some interesting chats with Todd Johnson and his bass line approach on this tune. Todd is a master at the six string and his playing on this video with The Ron Eschete Trio is killer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUpbfdvVvI4

About a month ago I was invited by a local Talkbass member to do a meet, greet, and jam on a Sunday afternoon.....similar to what I did with James last year. I recorded a bunch of guitar tracks in my loop station at home before going over so that we could have something play against. The catalyst for the jam was his interest in SX basses. He had never played one and wanted to see what they were like. It was a fun afternoon of playing and talking about gear.

Our blues band Left 4 Dead is playing this Saturday night at Paully's Pub (Yonge St. south of St. Clair) so I've been busy rehearsing. We're going to start putting together a whole new set tunes after this gig which I'm looking forward to.

On the equipment side of things, it looks like my Berg HS210 will be sold soon. As soon as it does, I'll be replacing it with another Berg AE112. I'm good on the bass side of things. Haven't played the SJB-75 too much for my Douglas has been getting all the love. I've been busy working on friend's guitars and basses doing setups and other related stuff. 

Lastly, I've been working on changing my right hand technique since Dec. There's a tendency with 5 and 6 string basses to get allot of overtones because of the string spacing. I switched to the floating thumb method that Todd Johnson introduced. Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPVMBPmrblU

It didn't take me very long to apply the technique and it's pretty much ingrained now. 

That's about it for me :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't you hate when work gets in the way of your music!

Check this video out, not my kind of music but what amazing tone and playing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4yuNbnivsA

Yonge and St Clair thats pretty close to home, would love to come down but I have a big exam on Sunday hmm, what the name of the club and when are you going on?
Ally Cats?

John, try to source a used Vintage modified Jazz by Squire. Great bass out of the box after a new set of strings and a set up it will be just what you need.
My 5 string P bass sounds better than my HWY1 P bass.
BTO eh, my buddies like them to, to bad they are all to busy to get together and jam.

Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

During my week off at Christimas I was finally able to dig into learning the bass consistently. Around that time I was able to convince a friend at work, who played guitar for years (but hadn't used it in years), to jam with me, and we began picking songs to learn separately and then we hook up once in a while and jam together. I'm up to 7 songs that I play each night when I can get on the bass, and when I get one song finished I move onto another one. He's still on the first 3 songs.....

At this pace I'll be playing 100 songs and using the whole weekend to get through them...

But last night was very cool; my son plays drums (1 year now) and after his exercises we'll usually jam (and shake the walls...:smile.

He's shown an interest in learning the bass, so last night I handed him my OLP MusicMan, plugged it into my practice amp, and I grabbed my SX Jazz and powered up the Acoustic amp. I showed him right and left hand tecnique, then we slowly walked over the fretboard from the nut to the body. By the second pass he was already smoother and faster. And unlike me, he remembers *everything*....

If his high proficiency on the drums is any indication, I suspect once I introduce him to reading music (tab and notes) and get him his favorite songs (thanks to Guitar Hero), he'll be on his way. 

Who would have thought a game would bring this generation's kids back to the Rock music I grew up with? He wants to learn Paranoid and Iron Man...and won't let us cut his long hair (he wants to grow it long like Robert Plant). I'm all smiles.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Don't you hate when work gets in the way of your music!


That's for sure. I work out of a home office which also doubles as my music studio. When it's quiet, I get to put playing time in during the day. My wife is happy I'm not a full time musician for she couldn't take the hours.



> Check this video out, not my kind of music but what amazing tone and playing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4yuNbnivsA


Beautiful tone. I like those grooves.



> Yonge and St Clair thats pretty close to home, would love to come down but I have a big exam on Sunday hmm, what the name of the club and when are you going on?
> Ally Cats?


It's called Paully's Pub. It's on the west side of Yonge just north of the LCBO. All the info is here;

http://www.left4dead.ca/

We usually start around 8:30 and play 3 sets. We end around 12:30 or so. If you do make it, make sure you introduce yourself.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Bevo said:


> .....
> What your learning.
> What you just got.
> What you want.
> ...


You mean me?  I just got up so I haven't picked up a bass yet today, practiced last nite though. And recently picked up my SG for the first time in many months, love that little devil though it does have a scrawny neck. 

Learning some new stuff to keep the setlist dynamic. Like; Twilight Zone, Pretty Vegas, Better Now, White Wedding, Not My Time... Really like "I am The Highway" but we ain't doing it.

I don't have any new bass gear other than I picked up a wireless unit a few weeks ago, diggin that. There's nothing I want at the moment other than to ride. 

What I heard? I hear the bluejays calling for their peanuts. 

Technical issues? None Advise? Just about time to do the spring set-ups. Think I'm gonna shim the neck on the Schecter at that time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I left my last bass gig about two years ago in disgust over treatment from the band leader and haven't had a bass gig since, other than some recording sessions and a few regular bass students. I seriously miss playing bass live, though I wouldn't go back to the old band if they reformed. All my gigging since has been on guitar.

I should practice it more, but there isn't much time between other instruments. The market in small town Ontario is pretty limited and I gotta play what pays the bills.

Making up riffs is kinda fun, and right now some diminished scale riffs and progressions are keeping me inventive.

No change in the gear lately. Still playing the Godin fretless 5 string and the OLP/Ernie Ball fretted 5 string, both strung with D'Addario Chromes, through Yorkville amps (XM200, XM50). Satisfactory for now, though if a new bass gig surfaced I'd be shopping for a Warwick (had a Rock Bass, miss it) and a tube amp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi all...........haven't practised yet this week........even skipped my lesson.....been suffering vertigo this past few days and need to see a doc I guess..........most recent acdquisition was a Tech 21 pedal, the older one, not the new one......have just messed with it a bit, but I do like a small amount of comp.............I would like to get a bigger rig eventually........probably stay with the Traynor line, head and probably a 4X10 and a 1X15........haven't listened to anything new for a while, mostly plugging away at a dozen or so classic tunes........still fighting with the change overs on the 12 bar blues riff, but almost have it down.........also working on 2 tunes off the blues bros #2 album (with goodman)........season of the witch (jr. john tune?) and funky nassau........probably never gonna have anyone to play those with but I really like the vibe......same as lou reids' walk on the wild side......stopped with it as I couldn't quite get the slides, but I'll get it eventually.........technically I am having issues with pulling the "E" string over the side of the frets, but I think that just requires focus on my attack angle........also was just single finger picking but on a per song basis am trying to do the 2 finger thing.........thanks for asking....maybe the OP should have titled this "have you hugged your bass today"...lol
Gerry


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

After a long night of study I picked up my bass to clear my head, plugged in the head phones and did a bit of jaming.
Woke up an hour later hugging my bass..hwopv

That reminds me, I picked up this little VOX headphone amp. You plug a module into your guitar then your phones, can hook up an Ipod/MP3. It also has tone, gain, and standby $60 bucks and as portable as can be...sounds good too!

Hey Lefty, don't you find if you play your guitar after you play your bass it has no bottom end..and when you play the guitar first its perfect..crazy eh!
Put the battery back in my bike today +18 right now in T.O.

Fajah, will make sure to say hello if I can come by.
That floating style I have been doing sort of without knowing what I am doing..just felt right. Think I will take his lead and put it together into my playing.

Vintage, let him grow that hair:rockon2:
My son is soooooo not interested, he still plays his Strat all the time but has had a broken string for 3 years now..he is getting pretty good too
Where abouts are you in T.O.?
Might be fun to hook up and jam your 10 songs..I gan bring the guitar if you let me know the songs first of course.

Bev


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Bevo said:


> ...............
> Hey Lefty, don't you find if you play your guitar after you play your bass it has no bottom end..and when you play the guitar first its perfect..crazy eh!
> Put the battery back in my bike today +18 right now in T.O.
> .............
> Bev


I know I have a tube Traynor but I dig a modeler connected to my bass rig, all kinds of bottom, and 350W or so,  like Frank. sdsre

Bike? Battery? We're getting your weather tomorrow, yeah, sounds like the plan, hmmmmmm

Have a great weekend! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Don't you hate when work gets in the way of your music!
> 
> Check this video out, not my kind of music but what amazing tone and playing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4yuNbnivsA
> 
> ...


Checked out the YT link; It's playing and tone like this (even though it's not my taste of music) that engages me far more with the bass than the guitar (not that I dislike guitar). 

Go check out Fajah and his band, they play good music like Pro's and you'll dig Fajah's fretless bass tone underneath the other player's instruments. I was able to check them out on one of the coldest days this year in January and was treated to some cool live vintage music.

Send me a PM about location.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Fajah said:


> Lastly, I've been working on changing my right hand technique since Dec. There's a tendency with 5 and 6 string basses to get allot of overtones because of the string spacing. I switched to the floating thumb method that Todd Johnson introduced. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPVMBPmrblU
> 
> ...


Interesting tutorial. I like the way he expalined things. I've tried, and keep trying to learn this method when I think of it. Of course, Geddy is famous for his floating thumb technique, and he's my God! 

I'm gonna try again tonight on at least a few songs to get this method ingrained.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

> Go check out Fajah and his band, they play good music like Pro's and you'll dig Fajah's fretless bass tone underneath the other player's instruments. I was able to check them out on one of the coldest days this year in January and was treated to some cool live vintage music.


What do you mean "like Pro's". We are Pro's :sport-smiley-002:. Just kidding Vintage. Thanks for the kudo's. I just found out that my cousin Dusty will be jamming with us tonight on a couple of tunes. He'll be playing bass on one and guitar on another. He's in a band called A Thousand Cures and just relased their second CD. They also opened for Bon Jovi at the ACC a couple of years ago. Check them out here (he's playing guitar stage right):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nTplozMtDM

It's gonna be a fun night.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

We did some review today and I need to study some more...
Will catch up with you guys next time..

The floating style I found works good for me if I keep the elbow up and out then kinda hook or almost press my thumb on the strings. This helps to mute and with the string kinda on my thumb nail it feels planted.

That guy from youtube playing the funky stuff also does some great rock type music, has a 6 string too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSFKCBTtvVU&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoZWi8a_9yA&feature=channel

James, do you play any of his songs note for not or close.. I got the Rush official tab book and its very tough. He plays it like lead guitar, no grooves or the same note for more than a second or two..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IiArn-AoIs&feature=related

Bev


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Bevo said:


> John, try to source a used Vintage modified Jazz by Squire. Great bass out of the box after a new set of strings and a set up it will be just what you need.
> My 5 string P bass sounds better than my HWY1 P bass.
> BTO eh, my buddies like them to, to bad they are all to busy to get together and jam.
> 
> Bev


I tried out the Vintage modified at the Guitar shop in Mississauga. It sounded quite nice ( a bit scooped) and I was really impressed with the build quality. The only negative I could find was that it was surprisingly heavy.

Yea, we are doing Hey You and You Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet. Neither of which I had played before.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't play at all today. I was travelling and my body is sore.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

*Follow Up*

Yesterday tuned into a busy day. It started with the buyer of my HS210 coming over in the morning to pick up the cab. It was a great cab and I liked certain aspects of it but in the end, it just wasn't for me. Then it was off to Club Bass to pick my second AE112. There were a few customers in the store at the time I walked in and one of them which was checking out the new TC Electronics gear that had just arrived. The RH450 seems like a very nice head and is certainly packed with some nice features. The cabs have a great look to them and it's interesting that both the 210 and 212 are physically the same size. I preferred the sound of the 212 as opposed to the 210 after listening for a while. All in all, nice gear and certainly worth consideration if one is looking for a new rig that's light and compact. Didn't blow me away though. 

Left the store with my new cab in hand and picked up of the rest of my gear. Made my way to the venue for our setup and sound check. The timing couldn't have been better having a gig last night for I didn't have to wait in anticipation to see how my now "completed" rig would perform. I've played at this particular bar at least a dozen times with various cab configurations so I know how the room sounds thus offering me and my bandmates a great basis for comparison. 

Here's a shot I took last night:










I've enjoyed playing through the one AE112 I own, but two of them was just fantastic. The low end was deep, open and warm. The top end was articulate which served me well when our lead guitar player called on me for a solo in the middle of tune. It was punchy when I needed it to be and was very even through the entire tonal range. Basically everything I've come to love about the AE112, but just more of it. Lastly, and one of the most important features to me is that when we're not gigging, the cabs reside in two locations. Now my tone is mirrored which is something I didn't enjoy having two cabs that were different.

Fun gig, great turnout.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Fajah said:


>



That is sweet!!


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

I put mine up for sale... Bought it before the holidays to learn and play with my son and I don't like playing bass... I like guitar better (sorry guys!). It's a great instrument but not for me... If anyone wants an Ibanez RD500 let me know 

Marc


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Bevo said:


> James, do you play any of his songs note for not or close.. I got the Rush official tab book and its very tough. He plays it like lead guitar, no grooves or the same note for more than a second or two..
> 
> Bev



I don't put much stock into tab books, or even worse, tab from the interwebs.

Other than Working Man, I haven't played a Rush tune in many many years. 
I recall that I could play them fairly close, but can anyone really ever be exactly like Geddy? I played Subdivisions, YYZ, Red Barchetta, Limelight etc... over the years in bands. I remember covering them adequately, but cetainly not as fluid as Geddy.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

My lil basement jamming group is getting together today after a several month hiatus. 

My usual rig is a Yorkville XS400 and a Bag End S15-D cabinet. I've always wanted to try a YBA200 so I could hear what a full tube amp really sounds like. So I rented on for the weekend, looking forward to hearing it!

:smile:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

FooHead said:


> My lil basement jamming group is getting together today after a several month hiatus.
> 
> My usual rig is a Yorkville XS400 and a Bag End S15-D cabinet. I've always wanted to try a YBA200 so I could hear what a full tube amp really sounds like. So I rented on for the weekend, looking forward to hearing it!
> 
> :smile:


Yeah baby!! Oooey tubey goodness!!!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice new cab, I love that they are so light and portable.
The new TC stuff does look good and has some good reviews.

I was playing a YBA tube head and 4-10 and would of loved to turn it up, give a bit of a review when your done.
Who did you rent it from and how much is the selling price?

Tab books are pretty hard forsure and I use them as a guide and kinda cheat my way through.
Seen a cover band a few years back and the guy on bass was something else, can't think of the name though.

Today I will actually play my bass:rockon2: the course is done..wheres my hockey stick!

Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

james on bass said:


> I don't put much stock into tab books, or even worse, tab from the interwebs.





james on bass said:


> Other than Working Man, I haven't played a Rush tune in many many years.
> I recall that I could play them fairly close, but can anyone really ever be exactly like Geddy? I played Subdivisions, YYZ, Red Barchetta, Limelight etc... over the years in bands. I remember covering them adequately, but cetainly not as fluid as Geddy.


Well I took on the task of learning a few Rush songs to be able to jam with my guitar player. I bought the book, and I also got tabs from a website devoted to all Rush songs.

I really like Geddy's style, because he does so much with the bass, and none of it gets boring or is easy. I'm sure I overreached with this music because I'm still pretty new at learning bass, but I'm nothing if not stubborn and tenacious... kkjuw

I did things the long way; I'd find tab, then sit down with sheet music and draw all the notes on one row with whatever timing they're in (8th, 16th, triplet, dotted, etc), then the tab on the one below. Once I realized that E can be in different spots on the neck I knew I had to put the tab underneath it to prevent from getting confused.

I tried to play everything on the page, but many times there were too many notes to play and Geddy plays fast. So what I did was just try to play the root notes, enough to plod along with a guitar, then as I got more comfortable I would go back to the page and try to add in a few more notes. Eventually I got smooth and fast enough that I could play close enough to the page that most people would know what I was playing.

With more time playing I find I'm learning much faster and in some cases (like with a few Sabbath tunes I just learned) I'll pick my own note or location to play that suits me better. Maybe Geezer likes to whip his hand to the 14th fret, but at this point I prefer to keep things where I can actually play them. 

Now with some Rush songs, I've played them enough that I'll mess around with notes, or add or remove some, just to see how it sounds.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

VG

Thats an interesting way to sort out your playing, I have just been stick to tabs. As you know thats very hit and miss.

Think this year I will concentrate on learning this thing, it only has 4 strings..how hard can it be 9kkhhd 

Marc, its not for everyone..put it in the classifieds.

Bev


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

After having a bass for about 9 months, I finally started to practice on a routine basis. I was going to take the easy way out and use a pick, (well, it appears the easy way after playing guitar that way) but decided to learn the finger way, which I was struggling with. I've being doing the online metronome thing about 1/2 hour each night before going to bed for a month now. Talk about a fuel injected lift to the ole timing - not only for the bass, but when I play guitar or keyboard as well. The oddest thing - I have more trouble at 60bpm than 160bpm - I'm premature with beats at slow tempos.

For learning songs, I plan to start with simple stuff - 50s rock/country, Volt-Stax, light Motown, early Beatles/Beach Boys. I never would have envisioned myself jamming along to Stop In The Name Of Love!, but hey what'ya gonna do - Rush, The Who and crazy 70s funk are light years away from me at this point.

I also plan on learning by ear, instead of tab, which I've already started to do for a handful of Booker/Stax songs. If there's something difficult, I just load the mp3 in Audacity, highlight the part in a loop, crank the bass frequencies, change the tempo and drive the groove into my brain until I get it right. (or at least what I think is right, lol)

Once I get adequate with the above, I'll start attempting to write my own bass lines.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

So took the YBA200 back today, only rented it for a week. Over all I was pretty impressed with it. It took a while to dial in a tone I liked, but once I figured out what all the knobs did it wasn't too bad to get to something I liked. The scoop is best left off!

It matched up with my Bag End S15-D pretty well. Actually I got way more bass out of the YBA than I can with my XS400.

It was pretty easy to get that nice old school tube sound. It even was pretty decent for some more edgy modern grungy stuff when I used a pic...yes, I used a pic...it sounded great when we played our Nirvana covers.

Over all, based on tone alone, I think I'd pick the YBA over my XS400. The YBA is much smoother and mellower, where as the XS is alot more modern and clean. I prefer the grit I can get from the XS but, the smoothness of the YBA was...pretty cool!

I took the KT88 tubes out of my stereo amp (Sonic Frontiers SF-80) and tossed them into the YBA because there was a bad tube in it when I got it. The KT-88's worked really well. 

If a used YBA came up for a decent price I think I'd go for it and try to sell my XS400.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the review Foo.

How was the volume, did the tone change as the volume was up due to over driveing the tubes? And how loud was that?
That would of sounded amazing with a 4-10 and your 1-15, was playing that set up and amp at L&M but could not turn it up much.

The tube amps are great but the sure size and weight of them kinda turn me off.

Picked this up a few weeks ago http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=23887

Using this with my Ipod or just with a set of phones is great. Can sit on the couch whith the family watching TV and practice or jam with no noise..just don't get your strings slapping to loud..
The tone, volume and compressor work very well, MP3's sound normal through the phones as if you had it plugged dierctly in. You adjust your MP3 volume to match your bass volume.
Its made of plastic and don't think it could take much abuse, switches and dials feel very cheap...like a two dollar transistor radio.

Have it pluged into my computer jaming along to youtube right now with my girls sleeping...like having a party in your head...crank it up baby:rockon2:

Bev


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That's pretty cool. You can plug your iPod into it?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sure can, just need the double male 3.5 stereo cable. Actualy anything that puts out sound into a headphone will work.

Bev


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

"How was the volume, did the tone change as the volume was up due to over driveing the tubes? And how loud was that?
That would of sounded amazing with a 4-10 and your 1-15, was playing that set up and amp at L&M but could not turn it up much.

The tube amps are great but the sure size and weight of them kinda turn me off."

I did notice that the louder the volume got, the bass seemed to get bassier (is that a word?!). I actually made my cab fart out on the low notes. I turned the gain down a tad, and the bass as well. It's a very bright sounding head, I had the treble around 9 o'clock and the mid at about 12. I get the impression this head was made to push lots of speakers, as you say a 4-10 and my 15 would have been killer!

Weight wise the YBA wasn't too bad, there are good handles on both sides as well as feet on the bottom and one side so it's safe to set it on end. I wasn't a pain at all to drag it around.

I did have troubles with a bad tube when I got it home. One tube wouldn't light up, and the sounds was super tinnny. I took the tube out and tested it with my tube tester and it was dead. I took the tubes out of the amp from my stereo and used them all weekend (KT88's).


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

Bevo said:


> You can hear a pin drop in this forum, lots of players but not much chatter. Lets chat


Great idea for a Thread, it is pretty quiet in the low end, so lets chat

From the top :sport-smiley-002:
I have been pretty busy this past winter, not only taking care of my business, but also helping a friend out with his, so I have been pulling double time if not more.
On the Bass front, well ! I have had set backs, up on set backs with my playing, so I’m not as far as I should be with all of this, none the less, they are just set backs and they unfolded as such.
- First Take, I slipped on some ice earlier this winter and fell to the ground ( on my behind / pride ), to protect myself from the fall and as most would do, I had placed my hands behind me, well circumstances has it that there was a nail in the ice and I landed right on the damn thing, it punctured my left hand, that healed pretty well and fast enough, but it prevented me from playing for quite some time.
- Take Two, not to long after I had recovered from the first ice dive, I visited an older gentleman to see how he was doing ( I will be telling about this guy later on this year, some of you might be surprised ), and as I come down his stairs, I hit some ice again and go flying in the air, take two / deja vue, I fell to the ground ( again, on my behind / pride ), to protect myself from the fall and as most would do, I had placed my hands behind me, well circumstances has it that there was a piece of metal sticking out from the ice and I landed right on the damn thing  and it punctured my left hand again, but a tad more seriously than the first time, that healed pretty well and fast enough, but once more it prevented me from playing for a while.
- Take Three, with a stupid maneuver this past week end, if not bad timing, I came to pick up something from the edge of the table, and hit my thumb right on the edge, everyone in the room heard the crack that made, so either I broke something, or it’s a bad strain, but again, it’s preventing me from paying again.

*So ! you asked some questions, well here goes.*
* - What your learning*. _To stay away from Ice spots, and keeping my hands in my pockets_
* - What you just got.* _A sore hand, three times in a row_
* - What you want.* _Better timing would be great right about now lol_
* - What you heard.* _Some yelling and cursing in my part when I fell twice, and a thumb crack over the week end rotf_
* - Technical issues and advice.* _Yep ! I have had a few Technical issues, my advice would be for you not to follow in my foot steps, or join the ice capades if you want more fun on the ice lol_

I sure hope you guys are laughing at all of this, cause I am :banana: Life is way to short to worry about simple stuff like this.

Back to the serious stuff and some Bass related discussions.

I took my P-Bass in for a tune up earlier this winter, had the Pots and switches cleaned, wow, it was well worth the few bucks I spent, also installed some new stings on the beast, since stings are a nightmare for me right now, and I really don’t know what to chose from the available ones, I chose simple and Fender Nickelplated Roundwounds Super Bass 7250’S ( as Fender installs on there P-Bass ).
I would love to see what D’Adario Flatwound Chomes would sound like.

Need Pics

Follow the numbers and match it to the story, it includes the fat sore thumb, and maybe a broken bone right where the arrow points :/


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Reading that with your Avatar looking back at me cracked me up!!

Hope its not broken and if it is do this..take your guitar with you to the hospital, lots of crazy looks forsure but they can adjust your cast so you can play...somewhat.
Did that a few years ago after my dirt bike got back at me and broke my thumb.

Thanks for the laugh!!
Feel better soon.
Bev


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Reading that with your Avatar looking back at me cracked me up!!Thanks for the laugh!!
> Feel better soon.
> Bev


Glad you enjoyed your self Bev :smile:
I was hopping some one would get a good laugh out of all of this :food-smiley-004: :sport-smiley-002:
Well, it looks like it's just a bad strain, nothing a good laugh and a few beers will not cure, I should be back into a playing mode fast enough :bow:


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Yesterday I finally managed to hook up with my guitar player and we did some solid and fun jamming on 3 Rush songs we agreed to work on. I've managed to learn more songs during the time between jams. but he needed to work on the 'Alex' solos and he finally got them sorted out enough to play together again. I also tooled around with my SansAmp pedal, trying a few settings. Some almost brought out that Geddy tone. I played both the SX P and Jazz basses, both having their flavour and feel. 

I'm glad to be doing these jams. I would not have gotten this far this quickly if I went about it alone, trying to learn songs and not having any set goals or timelines to complete them. 

I remember our first jam, I had the songs down solid on my own, but when we played together it was like I hadn't practiced much at all. With each jam I got more comfortable. This last one was the best yet.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

VG

Know what you mean, I was all thumbs at the first jam but it was good guys so it was no problem.
Getting a couple of new buds together for a jam soon, should be fun.

My problem right now is my cab is to big, it barely fits in my car so need to rent each time I play out.
Looking at a SWR 2-10 for $349 and a Mesa Powerhouse 1-15 for $475, both cabs are about the same size but the Mesa can easily handle the "B" string.
Not sold on these right now, need to see what else is available before I decide.

Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Bevo said:


> VG
> 
> Know what you mean, I was all thumbs at the first jam but it was good guys so it was no problem.
> Getting a couple of new buds together for a jam soon, should be fun.
> ...


It's tempting to get a big rig, but once you have to move it in and out of the house it's not so fun. When I bought my Bag End 2x10 there were other cabinets for sale, around the same price, but some were 4x10's. I was tempted, but I'm glad I didn't go check them out. Still, the BE weighs 62lbs, so it's no lightweight. Add a 27lbs Acoustic amp, and a few extra trips to the car and back, and it's a small workout.

Fajah got it right; a 6lbs MarkBass LM II in one hand and a 31lbs 1x12 Bergantino cab in the other. Much as I enjoy reading about some of the massive rigs other bass players have, I now have a more realistic eye towards smaller, lighter and powerful gear for the future.


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

More snow in Calgary....grrrr....so I borrowed a rack compressor from a friend for a few days just to see what it can do. It's a cheapie Behringer MDX2600. Haven't got it quite figured out yet....lotsa buttons and dials! Been reading up on em, and I find it a bit confusing still.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That sounds confusing, I like to just plug and play, knobs make me confused..add a bunch of lights to those knobs then you just get the blank stare.
Had a GT10 for a bit which is a high end guitar proccesor, spent 90% of my playing time pushing buttons..sent it back pretty much right away.

Got lucky yesterday, stopped by L&M on the way back from a meeting. Found a small Yorkville 4-10 for $175, it was one of the smallest cabs like that I have seen. Next to it was this beat up 2-10 with some missing tolex on the front, Ampeg Classic. No price on it so I plugged in and played it while a guy was check the price for me, sounded great on the "B" and price came back at $175. I picked it up, not to heavy and a great deal.

Plugged it in at home with my big 1-15 and it really brought out some great tones with my amp. Tried it on its own and it was great, more than good enough for my jams.
Can't find the camera but will post a pic later today.

When I took it out to my car I remebered I had my hockey bag in the trunk of my 08 Civic 2 door..oh oh..it was a tight fit but I got it in there!!

Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Got lucky yesterday, stopped by L&M on the way back from a meeting. Found a small Yorkville 4-10 for $175, it was one of the smallest cabs like that I have seen. Next to it was this beat up 2-10 with some missing tolex on the front, Ampeg Classic. No price on it so I plugged in and played it while a guy was check the price for me, sounded great on the "B" and price came back at $175. I picked it up, not to heavy and a great deal.


Which store location was this at?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

North York, Steeles East of Keele on the South side.

The cab is standard 4-10 style but the upper set of 10's are mounted at an angle going inside the box. It also had some kind of artsy paint added to the grill.

Well worth the price if you want to clean up that paint, or not.
Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll keep my eye open for their used bass gear next time I'm in there. I prefer the L&M downtown on Bloor, older store, pretty good staff.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Don't bother with that store then, they have no bass department or variety of gear. Bloor is where I go when I need info or am looking for a place to spend some time.

Bev


----------



## James_E (Oct 16, 2008)

Last night:
I worked on "Wind Cries Mary" as the lead guitar player in the band wants to play/sing it.. needs bass in there.

Played with the fulltone bassdrive mosfet I just got. Wrote a couple riffs and recorded them, and drummed along with them as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I flipped it over and pulled a pizza out of the oven.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You do know its out of season, unless it was a Sea Bass.....Did you put that on your pizza?

James_E how did that pedal sound?
Was playing a Mesa Amp with gain on it and was loving the tones once you cranked it a bit.

Is anyone using effects on your rig and which ones?

Bev


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I picked up a used SansAmp Bass Driver DI pedal. I'd read how it can be used to give that overdriven tube, and grit and grind sound.

I have found a few settings that sound interesting, tubey, grindy, but I'm sure if I knew how to use it better I'd get more out of it. I also think it might work better in a bigger setting because in my basement the sound shimmers too much, which doesn't sound that great.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Bevo said:


> .........
> 
> Is anyone using effects on your rig and which ones?
> 
> Bev


I have a Behringer Bass V-Amp Pro. It's pretty cool and useful if you have to switch between radically different tones. I pretty much have it set the way I like it; a little compression, a little reverb, and the simulation on SVT/8X10. Mostly I can get the range from my hands and the bass but if I have to play something like Felix Pappalardi or Jack Bruce, a different preset could be dialed in. (If I can remember which of the 125 settings it is. kqoct )

All in all a fun toy, can conn it to a pc too which reveals additional controls that are not on the front panel.


----------



## James_E (Oct 16, 2008)

Bevo said:


> You do know its out of season, unless it was a Sea Bass.....Did you put that on your pizza?
> 
> James_E how did that pedal sound?
> Was playing a Mesa Amp with gain on it and was loving the tones once you cranked it a bit.
> ...


The pedal is great. Very flexible. Clean boost is available if that's what you want (kinda like a tubescreamer in that "Comp Cut" mode.) I use it in FM mode, and I have it on all the time, with slight OD (subtle, but there) and when I press the "boost" switch I get a more overdriven, almost fuzzy tone (NOT fuzz.. but close) depending on how much I crank up the boost knob.

It's a great pedal. I would definitely try one out if you can. L&M in Markham sells them. I tried it and a Tech 21 VT bass and ideally I'd get both, but for me I liked the Fulltone better for what I wanted.. a nice overdrive with some flexibility and the availability to do clean boost. It's my choice since I was only going to get ONE pedal. I might add the VT bass at some point as well, as it is also very good, and is also in stock at L&M.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Lefty

Do you use it live?

Bev


----------



## FooHead (Aug 28, 2008)

Vintage_Groove said:


> I picked up a used SansAmp Bass Driver DI pedal. I'd read how it can be used to give that overdriven tube, and grit and grind sound.
> 
> I have found a few settings that sound interesting, tubey, grindy, but I'm sure if I knew how to use it better I'd get more out of it. I also think it might work better in a bigger setting because in my basement the sound shimmers too much, which doesn't sound that great.


I found the trick with the Sansamp is to back off on the "Blend" knob. The instructions say to max it out but I always found it to sound a little to "processed" that way. Maybe give that a try?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Lefty
> 
> Do you use it live?
> 
> Bev


Yep, it shares a rack with the SVT-3 PRO. It has bal out for DI, bi-amping, headphone, line in, etc. Pretty versatile. It does guitar amp sims and fx too, now that is friggin' LOUD! sdsre


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

FooHead said:


> I found the trick with the Sansamp is to back off on the "Blend" knob. The instructions say to max it out but I always found it to sound a little to "processed" that way. Maybe give that a try?


Yes, I've found some of the settings to be too harsh or stale sounding. Maybe we should have a thread with favorite pedal and amp settings...:smile:


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I decided to get a head start on which song my son would do for his next drum recital (June). The teacher and I went through a few, but some we felt were too difficult. I finally found one I thought he could learn in a decent amount of time and the teacher agreed.

The song I selected is Led Zeppelin's The Ocean (album; Houses of the Holy). 

I figured I'd help him out by learning the bass to it. I found the first parts of the song easy to learn, but the Outro Solo tough (at first). I broke down each piece (there are 3 sections), and I'd play the whole song and only play section 1 each time, then section 2, then last night section 3. I now can do the entire song (from memory).

Kids are full of surprises...in less than a week, after he does his exercises, he's pretty much mastered the drumming for the song.

We play it each night a few times and it's such a cool vibe to have the bass and drums locked in, Zeppelin style. Prior to learning bass John Paul Jones, to me, was a non-entity. 

When I heard Zeppelin music I'd notice the drums first, guitar, then vocals. But now that I'm checking out the bass lines for their songs, I see that JPJ laid down some very cool grooves.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

VG

I thought the same of JPJ then heard all this praise for him. I checked out some of his music on YouTube and have to say that they are right, he knows his stuff.

We can use that song at our jam.

Bev


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Picked up this new to me Ampeg 2-10 in a road worn finish.

Looks cool in the stack...







[/IMG]










Has pretty good punch with the "B" and sounds very nice with the tweeter turned down.
Bev


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I changed out the tone cap in my Sting bass (SCPB) from 0.1 uF stock value to 0.047 uF which is the normal P Bass cap value. I tend to roll back the tone pot a fair amount and this component change means I won't lose so much of the top end.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Gunny said:


> I changed out the tone cap in my Sting bass (SCPB) from 0.1 uF stock value to 0.047 uF which is the normal P Bass cap value. I tend to roll back the tone pot a fair amount and this component change means I won't lose so much of the top end.


Hey Gunny....you did more than that. Post that new rig of yours with some pics.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice catch Bev. And you got it at a good price too! I would have grabbed it. No new gear for me 'cept the wireless thingie.

Haven't touched a string since Sat nite gig, played hard, great gig. Just been soaking up the sun, rain now, maybe play tomorrow..........

(Still wanna see your bike) :wave:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sorry Lefty 
Hope this is ok Mods...kinda on topic, she asked








[/IMG]


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Have not played the new cab as much as I would of liked, Slap shot to the finger kinda messed me up for a bit.
The good part about it is I am now easily portable and the cab was cheap.

We need to start getting some clips of us playing on here, would love to see you do your left handed warm up!

Bev


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

OK, Fajah: the speaker cabs are Traynor TC112s, 300 Watts/8 Ohm and weigh only 25 lb each. I opted to remove the chrome logos 'cos they're fairly big, not that I'm the least bit ashamed of Traynor....Yorkville has collected countless dollars from me since the 60's.

The Markbass velcro gadget let's me leave the usual instrument stand at home.
The head is a Little Mark II, 500 Watts, 6 lb.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

That's more like it Gunny :banana: I can attest to the fact that it's great looking rig that sounds terrific for I happened to catch a set at Gunny's gig last Saturday night. Band sounded great too.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Bevo said:


> ..........
> 
> We need to start getting some clips of us playing on here, would love to see you do your left handed warm up!
> 
> Bev


yeah ok, good idea, maybe I can do that this weekend. sdsre

cool bike too!

And what a great idea that Markbass strap is Gunny! hmmmmmm


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Michelle: the fellow in Toronto that featured that velcro thingy on his website didn't have any in stock so I went shopping on the web. Found a couple of US stores that had them but they wouldn't ship to Canada. I eventually found one that had it and didn't have shipping/mailing limitations -but it cost more, of course.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

How does the velcro thingy work?

Is it two padded velcro loops in a figure 8 with each end opening?

Have any more detail on that guitar Gunny?

Thanks
Bev


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's a link to the Markbass Bass Keeper gadget. 

http://www.markbass.it/products.php?lingua=en&cat=4&vedi=54

It's made of two pieces (with velcro on one side of each piece). If you opened both loops and layed them flat it would be a simple cross. The two pieces are permanently fastened. You can wrap one loop around the handle of a cab, as pictured, or you can lay the bottom one flat and stick the velcro to a cab that has a carpeted covering.
The top loop simply wraps around the neck of the instrument.

The bass is a Fender Sting which is a simple single coil Precision modeled on a '53 or '54 Precision [can't remember which year]. It's relatively light weight and fun to play. The pickguard is an aftermarket so-called mint green with 3 layers. It looks more aged than the stark white guard that comes stock, plus the edges are beveled. The white one has a rather sharp edge. I changed the stock tone cap from 0.1 uF to 0.047 uF so I don't roll off quite so many high frequencies.


----------



## Golem (Jul 25, 2008)

*
*


Lezzeeeee ... whatnheck did I do with my bass 
today ? Well, I put it in the car and went to
work. Lunchtime I put in some practice. Tonite
I will play dinner ... about 6:30 to 10:00 +/-.
There will at least one big B'day party there,
and laznite was a special event there so dinner 
gigs have been fairly busy. Tomorrow nite is 
more dinner.

Lazweekend was 3 dinner gigs, a wedding, and
a street jam. Ate mucho buffet trash. Urk. And
in between was more practice, mods, fix-ups,
messing with new strings: DR Helborgs, yuk.

Oh, and been having fun with wireless. Get to
wander around and eat/drink junk/coffee while
still playing. It's about a dollar an hour for the 
batteries ... not free, but good cheap fun.

Lazweek I was playing a Wendler, cuz it's so
light and sounds so great. This week, due to
mostly crowded conditions I play a Moses cuz
I can sit at the bar and play !

A Wendler is a full size semi-normal 34" bass
made of cedar and mahogany, with piezo and
humbugger. The nut, bridge and tailpiece are
all made of wood. Sounds cool, weighs maybe 
6 lb. A Moses is a bit heavier, but is a 'Berger
type so is very handy in a crowd. 
​


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome Golem

Sounds like you are one busy guy?

That Wendler and Moser basses sounds pretty cool, how about posting some pics of your gear..love to see them.

Bev


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

*Been Quite Busy*

It seemed so quiet around here the last little while so I thought I would just post some of my recent activities.

Strings:

My focus has been on strings lately. I've been playing LaBella tape wounds on my Douglas fretless since I defretted it. I love the feel, but something seemed to missing tonally and I couldn't nail it down. My original motivation for using these strings came from the first time I played a Rob Allen bass, so I ventured into Club Bass last Saturday to play a Rob Allen again in order to hear the difference. The chambered body of the RA combined with it's piezzo pickup really bring out the tonal depth of the LaBella's. The depth seems to get lost on a solid body which is what I was missing. 

I've tried chromes and half-round stings in the past and find them to get muddy over time. Being happy with the R.Cocco nickels I have on my fretted jazz bass, I decided to give them a try on the Douglas. There's no question that there's more tonal depth, so I'm happy with that. The feel is good and hopefully with playing time, some of the string noise will be minimized. I was surprised that the R.Cocco's and the LaBella's have the same tension so there was no need to tweak the truss rod and the R. Cocco "B" is excellent. I have no concern about fretboard wear.

The problem with "the quest for stings" is that it's so expensive to experiment. It's not like you can go into a store a try them out first before you buy them. I did find this article that you may find interesting if you're ever looking for strings:

http://www.bassemporium.com/newsletters.php

No Fender G.A.S. pains:

It's a small world when my good friend and rhythm guitar player in our band starts dating the ex-wife of my first cousin. Her son Dusty (and my cousin) is in his 20's and a very talented musician. He's focused on making music a career and has done quite well so far. Talk about passion! Dusty is one of the founding members the band A Thousand Cures ( http://www.myspace.com/athousandcures ) and is primarily a guitar player. He also has no shortage of equipment, all name brand and very expensive stuff. He's been over to jam many times and whenever we chat about gear, it's alway Fender, Suhr, Gibson, Marshall, yada yada. Hey...what about SX and Douglas?

Because of the dating thing, my rhythm guitar player as well as our lead guitar player have jammed on occasion at his house joined by Dusty's buddy who happens to be a terrific drummer (Humber grad as I understand it). Dusty just got into bass playing and has been smitten big time. He was using and old Fender jazz that his father owns but was recently taken back (another story) so he when out and bought a a brand spanking new sunburst Fender MIA jazz (custom shop). With the addition of a singer and a couple of practices, the jam sessions turned into gig at Hogan's Inn in King City last Friday night. My wife and I went up to see them. 

We were just going to stay for one set but I was asked to sit in on bass for a couple of tunes in the second set, which I did. Had a ball and it was great way to try out Dusty's new Fender jazz. The bass was very nice but my SX-SJB set up the way it is plays just as nice as far as I'm concerned. Goes to show you that a good set up goes a long IMHO. 

Dusty needs a new bass rig.....Yes:

Club Bass has all the new Markbass gear in in stock and they now carry the new amp/cabs by TC Electronic. Unfortunately I didn't have time to try any of the gear last weekend during my visit, but I'll be bringing Dusty into the store to give all this new stuff a serious workout. Can't wait. 

Great week of playing:

Got together for my weekly Monday night jazz jam session. I have to say that it's the tightest we've ever played. We play some pretty difficult stuff and we were nailing everything. What a great feeling. We've had no ambitions to gig, but I can say after this session that it wouldn't take to much more to be gig ready. So that's become our goal and hopefully we'll be ready to play out some time in the fall. We'll most likely book a Sunday afternoon at Paully's Pub where my blues band plays regularly.

Speaking of our blues band, we had our first rehearsal in a while last Tuesday night. It's been tough getting all our schedules together, but we have a gig lined up for Saturday, June 27th at Paully's. Like Monday night's jam, we were really tight and it was allot of fun. If any of you are interested in coming out, you get all the info here:

http://www.left4dead.ca/

Always enjoy meeting forum members. So that's it for me. Lot's of activity and good stuff going forward.


----------



## Tanqueray (Jun 16, 2008)

I finally learned Machine Massiah (Yes). It is one of those tunes I should already know, oh, and I Want you Back (Jackson 5) same reason. I am in a learning covers that I should have learned 20 years ago mode right now.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Changed the strings on both basses, and am just about to start packing up the car for a 2 nighter in Chatham this weekend.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Thursday night gig - music in the park - rained out. Friday night played a place called Cactus Pete's in east Toronto. Nice place, has house sound that was way too loud. Fine tuning required on that next time - to be specific, it's partly the band's fault for not investing more time in a proper sound check and follow up troubleshooting.

Nothing much else coming for a couple of months : (


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Busy is a good word.

Our jams lost a guitarist so I have been taking his place, swapping to bass now and then.
Have also found that my 4 string is getting no use at all, 5 all the way. Prefer its sound and we do play a few songs in "B" so don't bring it.
To get used to it I did not touch the 4 for a month, now it feels like a toy that is missing something, think I will just sell it.

Taking all that gear was a mistake the first time..mistake is not the word since I used it all.
Have simplified my rig a bit for the jams. I now take one power amp Hartke 250, 2-10 bass, 2-12 guitar, Line6 X3 Live and guitars.
I can plug everything in and right in the middle of a song push a button, push in a speaker jack, pick up the bass or guitar and keep right on trucking..really cool!!

I use the bass amp as a power amp for everything.
Now if I could find a bass cab that works great with the guitar, change the amp to a mini I would be gold. Amp and Pod in a bag, two guitars and one 2-12...Nice!!

Hmmm maybe I should experiment with my Ampeg 2-10's tweeter, it was pretty dark sounding without.

Bev


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Bevo said:


> ..........
> Have also found that my 4 string is getting no use at all, 5 all the way. Prefer its sound and we do play a few songs in "B" so don't bring it.
> To get used to it I did not touch the 4 for a month, now it feels like a toy that is missing something, think I will just sell it..............


It's a shame too isn't it? Local pawn shop has a lefty mexi Jazz with HSC for $300, I just walked away with the cash in my pocket. It absolutely has to have at least 5 strings.

My GAS list has a new entry:

http://www.adirondackguitar.com/lefty/schecter/2009/strargazer5.htm

No locals carry Schecter, like to try at least a righty before I throw $800. If it sounds as good as it looks, it's mine. YEAH! sdsre


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I also require a low B for many of the tunes we play, but damn, the Beanie is getting more and more action lately, low B be damned! It's easily 50/50 the last few gigs between the 6er and the Beanie.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I also require a low B for many of the tunes we play, but damn, the Beanie is getting more and more action lately, low B be damned! It's easily 50/50 the last few gigs between the 6er and the Beanie.


My 825 is gets all the action. I never play my SJB-75 these days. Love the "B" and don't miss the "C".


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Rented a 6 string to try out and did not find much use for the C, $20 well spent, got rid of the GAS pains.

Now am thinking of a 7 string guitar, kinda doing the same but with two guitars.

Bev


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Rented a 6 string to try out and did not find much use for the C, $20 well spent, got rid of the GAS pains.
> 
> Now am thinking of a 7 string guitar, kinda doing the same but with two guitars.
> 
> Bev


When I was knee deep in my jazz guitar playing, I serious thought about getting a 7 string archtop a la John Pizzarelli, Lenny Breau and Ron Eschete. Once I got back into the bass, I did play a fretless 6 string for a while influenced by Alain Caron and Todd Johnson. I probably would kept and continued playing the 6 string if it had been the right bass for me at the time because I did enjoy it.

Here's a great video of both the 7 string guitar and 6 string bass being masterfully played together. It may not be your taste in music, but it definitely shows what can be done on these instruments. Pay particular attention to Ron's bass line/chord changes during Todd's bass solo.

[youtube=option]aUpbfdvVvI4[/youtube]

On another quick note regarding stings, I'm back to the LaBella's on my Douglas. After some jam sessions and a couple of band practices, the R.Cocco nickels just didn't feel as good, were a bit too bright, and had too much string noise. I found it interesting that I didn't tell any of my band mates that I had changed my strings, but my drummer picked up on it after Monday night's jam. He noticed a change in sound and tone the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Not my type of music but I really enjoyed that, hope yet eh!

Having those extra notes does make a difference that the Jazz music can really show.

Thanks
Bev


----------



## PRDave (Jul 11, 2009)

*Great Video*

THAT was a SMOKIN' piece of Jazz Playing in that Video.

I'm one of those R&R Bass players that has that secret love of Jazz. Not my style to play, but have always enjoyed it.

Thanks for that Video clip...

:rockon2:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

PRDave said:


> THAT was a SMOKIN' piece of Jazz Playing in that Video.
> 
> I'm one of those R&R Bass players that has that secret love of Jazz. Not my style to play, but have always enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed that. What blows me away is when pros at the top of their game get together for a casually jam and just wail away. You see this allot in the jazz world for they all know the standards. Here are a couple of other favorite of mine that further illustrate this. 

[youtube=option]y_uI7ncw-W8[/youtube]

[youtube=option]eXahX5QANyk[/youtube]

John Pizzarelli is another master of the 7 string guitar. Great bass lines, improvs on the lines, and solos.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gotta love drummers that know how to hit the slot too


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

*New Music Project*

Our band usually takes a break from practices and gigs during July and August dues to holidays, cottaging, and the like. Allot of my friends have had family cottages for years and my wife and I are frequent invited guests (lucky me). What I really like about these weekends away is that it gives me an opportunity to work on some other musical projects. I always pack my guitar, amp, and pedalboard. The two most important pedals in my board are my loop station (Boss RC-20XL) and my octave pedal (EHX).

What I typically do is lay down a pseudo drum track using the guide tone on the loop station (set to a snare sound), then a bass line using the EHX, and finally a rhythm guitar part. Once done, I can now play the head and improvise over the tune. It works very well when playing for my friends. I also use it for playing around with bass lines on new tunes I may be working on. Most importantly, it's allot of fun and my friends love it. However, I miss having a decent drum track and being able to record the bass lines using my bass (which I could do but it would require schlepping too much gear). 

A couple of weeks ago as an experiment, I tried taking some of my Band-In-A-Box created jam tracks (midi), converting them to mp3, and loading them on my mp3 player. In general, the BIAB created tunes aren't bad. The drum tracks are good enough, but the bass lines are not what I would typically play. Additionally, my Roland Microcube is the only amp I have that I can connect my mp3 player to and the sound reproduction is anemic. So two challenges......more realistic sounding jam tracks arranged the way I like to play the tunes, and better sound reproduction while still only packing my Cuba 60, pedalboard, and guitar. 

I solved the sound reproduction issue by buying a 1/8" stereo to 1/4" mono adapter from The Source for $5. I can now plug my mp3 player into the Mic input on my loop station which can now be heard through my Cuba 60. Big sound improvement.

Between my blues band, jazz jam group, and misc. tunes in my Fajah Fake Book, I have a list of about 120 tunes that's a mix of jazz, blues, and classic rock. So my new project is to record all 120 tunes as jam tracks in mp3 format. Each jam track will come in two flavours; bass and drums, and bass, drums, and rhythm guitar. 240 jam tracks in total. To accomplish this, I'm first creating the new track in BIAB and exporting on the drum track only. I then import the drum track into Audacity and record the bass and guitar over top. I've experimented with about 6 tunes so far and I'm happy with the results.

When all is said and done, I'll be updating the Fajah Fake Book to Volume III containing the charts (and lyrics where applicable) with jam tracks to match. Tell you one thing, I've been getting allot of great bass practice out of this so I'm probably going to do up the same set jam tracks with just drums and rhythm guitar for us bass players. Easy to do once the initial recording is done.

Here are a couple of jazz samples:

All Blues: http://www.box.net/shared/ci58jnm8n1

Blue Bossa: http://www.box.net/shared/4vdlr56qa0


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

All Blues sounds great, can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> All Blues sounds great, can't wait to hear more.


Thanks. Been lots of fun so far. I found that recording myself has been very different when it comes to timing. When I'm jamming or gigging, I'm locked into our drummer as all bass players should be. Although a good live drummer has pretty steady tempo, it's still somewhat dynamic. It's a whole new ball game playing with a digital drummer, for playing along for 6-9 minutes with perfect tempo/timing and no mistakes is quite a challenge. 

A perfect example was when I was recording the bass line to The Chicken yesterday. It took quite a few takes before I could get my timing just right. Hopefully, it should sound close to this:

[youtube=option]aPIljv0KKVw[/youtube]

I also have to re-record some parts to other tracks due to minor mistakes and/or timing. As an example, the guitar part on Blue Bossa needs cleaning up and the changes on the ending need to be corrected.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Bevo said:


> You can hear a pin drop in this forum, lots of players but not much chatter.
> 
> How about we start a chat with..
> 
> ...


Just Learning The Bass. Its been almost 2 months now.

A borrowed Squire P-bass and a purchased Rumble 60

A yamaha 414 with my next paycheck!

My first official "bass" jam was last week. Just getting thru 3 songs was epic!
Trying to practice once a day. Even if its just for 10 mins.
A drum machine and an ipod hooked up to my Rumble is fantastic!
Project this week is to work on not lifting my fingers on the fret board excessively high. Wasting too much effort currently.
Having a coach/tutor is awesome and highly recommended!

:rockon2:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

lets see. 

I played my upright for a while. thats it.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

My son is learning Tom Sawyer on drums, I have it all down on bass (except the really FAST part Geddy does...). The plan is to swap once we have our parts down; he'll show me the drum parts, I'll show him the bass parts. 

After listening to RUSH for over 30 years, it's a blast to hear him play the drum parts...makes me smile...:smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Fajah

That an interesting way of eh em..playing with yourselfkqoct

I do something simular but save my tunes on my laptop then do the 1/8 to 1/4 into my POD X3 Live, it can do bass or guitar. I come out into an amp or into a home stereo..even my car LOL!!

It is a great way to practice and at the cottage it really is fun. I may invest in a small DJ powered speaker just for giggles..

My bass playing has taken a back seat to guitar over the last few months, we are not jaming much with everyone on holiday or busy..
This has inspired me to break out the bass and have some fun...no ones homekkjuw time to shake the house!

Bev


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nothing today, but since I got my AW-3 and discovered it worked better with my bass than my guitars. I've been playing it more.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

AW-3?
Not sure what that is....explain please.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Picked up this new to me Ampeg 2-10 in a road worn finish.
> 
> Looks cool in the stack...
> 
> ...


I see you have the same amp as me. I use a peavey 2X10 and 4X10 with it seems to be a good combination and as you mentioned good punch on the B


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bevo said:


> AW-3?
> Not sure what that is....explain please.


A Boss pedal-it's an *A*uto *W*ah, and it's called a Dynamic Wah.
It's like a wah wah without the pedal part--although with this one you can use a Boss pedal to control it if you have one.

The Wah part is based on how hard or soft you play--so it's more pronounced when you play hard, than if you play softly.

It's got a variety of settings as well.

And it's lots of fun with both bass and guitar--but especially with bass--if I had something like this years ago--I would probably have played more bass over the years.

I got mine used for less than half the price of a new one--I couldn't pass it up.

The Boss site has a demo page as well.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Got it, thats pretty cool and looks like a fun tool.

I did see someone at a jam using one, didn't know at the time but do now. Could not figure how he got the wah without the pedal...cool!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Low, its a pretty cool set up even just using the 2-10. I find with the volume cranked up high using the tube section and the guitar volume it hits Hard. The power section is very touch sensitive so easy to adjust volume just by touch.
Growls like that too..


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

*I Know You Guys Aren't Into Jazz But........*

We had our first band practice last Tuesday after taking a summer break. It was the first time I was able to put my Douglas Pisces through it's paces and I'm extremely happy with it. Our guitarists are both tele players so you can hear that single coil hum between tunes. Having one single coil pickup on this bass allows me to fit right in.

We worked on changing and/or enhancing the arrangements of some of the blues/classic rock tunes we play. It was time to freshen them up. We jammed a bit on some new tunes starting with a couple of instrumentals. We're going to add an instrumental to each of our sets so that our singer can rest his voice. 

Over the course of time, jazz tunes have been rearranged and recorded by artists of other genres. Here's an example:

Chitlins Con Carne originally recorded by Kenny Burrell; http://www.box.net/shared/3zh35xrcgn and later recorded by Stevie Ray Vaughan; http://www.box.net/shared/xt3gbf1rm6

Our lead guitar player introduced a jazz tune called Canadian Sunset. It's been recorded by many of the great jazz instrumentalists and singers. Here's a Wes Montgomery version; http://www.box.net/shared/91gesuijta . The version he wants to play was recorded live by Danny Gatton (he's a big DG fan); http://www.box.net/shared/7c9er8rdbp which I happen to really like. It's not a great recording quality wise but you get the picture. 

I really like the bass line in this tune. So much so that while I was recording jam tracks over the weekend, I decided to do one for Canadian Sunset. Talk about practicing walking bass lines over chord changes.kksjur So if any of you are interested in this type of practice, here's all you need:

Basic chord chart:

http://www.box.net/shared/c7vobgdn0q

Jam track with just drums and simple rhythm guitar (no bass):

http://www.box.net/shared/xz4o4r9kxe

Jam Track with drums, bass (using my Pisces), and guitar:

http://www.box.net/shared/ghfyyo5lox

I also have a jam track done up for Chitlins (SRV Version in C instead of B) which I can post if anyone is interested.

Have fun!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

today, had a lesson. learnt a new track. bought one of these:
*http://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/bassdriverdi.html*
my first effects toy!
its loads of fun!
today, was a good day.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

woodnoize said:


> today, had a lesson. learnt a new track. bought one of these:
> *http://www.tech21nyc.com/products/sansamp/bassdriverdi.html*
> my first effects toy!
> its loads of fun!
> today, was a good day.


It's not just an effect. It's a great DI and can be used as your only pre-amp. I always keep mine (cheap Behringer copy) as a back-up amp or DI for gigs.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

exactly what we plan on using it for.
but the effects are very sweet.
incredible the warmth of sound we're getting from it.
what a difference!


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Today, I learned most of the bass part for Master of Puppets. I'm now stuck at getting the part with the minor scale up to speed.


----------



## lupien (Mar 31, 2009)

I cuddled my bass for hours....till my GF walked in on us.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I was also having fun with Master of Puppets, trying to learn the album.

The problem I have is the bass is hard to hear most of the time..I prefer when the bass has its own line instead of doubling the rythem guitar.

Was thinking of trying a Steely Dan song, that bass is just amazing..Not sure which one yet.


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

james on bass said:


> It's not just an effect. It's a great DI and can be used as your only pre-amp. I always keep mine (cheap Behringer copy) as a back-up amp or DI for gigs.


Ha, I have the same thing.

Fred


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

sadly, we have to give back the squier bass we borrowed all summer today.
good news is we need to buy its replacement asap! :rockon2:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What model did you have?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Was thinking of trying a Steely Dan song, that bass is just amazing..Not sure which one yet.


Love Steely Dan in general. Although I know quite a few Dan tunes, I like jamming to Chain Lightening, Do It Again, and Josie. The first two are relatively easy. Josie has a great bass line.


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

My barely used Behringer BDI21 dies today. I bought it more than a year ago and that piece of poop died.

Oh well.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bass_snake said:


> My barely used Behringer BDI21 dies today. I bought it more than a year ago and that piece of poop died.
> 
> Oh well.


Mine still works, I think. kqoct I haven't used it in awhile though. I have a few Behringer pedals, but got them all knowing they were disposable.


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

The price was really attractive to me. 

I' ve been GASing for some pedals but told myself not to buy one till I get my rig.

Fred


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What kind of rig are you looking for?


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

I' m thinking of getting the Gallien-Krueger 700RB and maybe a 212 Neo cab. Hopefully by Christmas time or when Long & McQuade starts having sale. :smile:


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

*99 Dollar Cab*

I went to Long & Mc Quade Bloor today and saw this 99 dollar cab. If I' m not mistaken it' s and 810s??? It' s connected to a Traynor head.

Anyway, when I saw the price I got so excited I wanted to call my wife from the guitar room. Unfortunately she went outside with our baby. Our stroller wasn' t able to get through the bass department today.

So, if anyone' s going there anytime this week. Please check it out and let me know how it sounds like. :rockon2:

It' s one of those homemade cabs I think. 

Also, they seem to have alot of new products today. It sucks that I didn' t get to try some of their new basses.

thanks,

Fred


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

Bevo said:


> What model did you have?


its here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodnoize/3931760961/
and here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodnoize/3932542240/


----------



## basse (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry... Just caught this thread... Yesterday, I brought a new one home!!!

I found a 1963 Rickenbacker 4000 that had been stripped that I'm going to try and bring back to factory specs! 


















And I'm going to plug it in and just play the sh*t out of it for the next couple of hours!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, that's a rare Ric!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Funny, started this thread and barely touch my bass anymore.

Bass guitars and I have an on/off again relationship, sometimes I can't put it down other times I don't even know its there.

Since I got my new 7 string JP7 its all I want to play. Our hockey night jams now have a bass player so its going to stay at home.
Kinda on the fence about selling everything but at the same time I know I might have an on again and want to keep everything.

I think at the end of the day its better just to keep everything for the time I need it.

You know what, now that I am thinking about it its time to take it for a spin.
So to answer my question..What did you do with your bass today?

I dusted it off and played it :smile:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Bevo said:


> I think at the end of the day its better just to keep everything for the time I need it.


Thank god you realy dont mean that.....
2003 HWY 1 P Bass sporting my old mid seventies Fender P Bass pickups and same era Baddass ll bridge sounds amazing with a new set of "half round" strings. Play it every day... and I even like the colour...
Any deja vous memories hapening.....?

Thanks again Bevo....for making it happen...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow thats some big changes to that guitar, bet it sounds amazing now..not that it was bad in the first place.
Glad it worked out for you.

Daughter is on again off again with your old guitar..put a bunch of stickers on it...kids eh!

Did spend an hour jaming last night on it and its not going anywhere, it trully is a fun instrument and it sounds great!
Got a call this morning and guess what, some other friends need a bass player to jam with.

Good thing I dusted it off!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bach's Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G. Wish the print was bigger.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Have an amazing jam coming up with lots of Metallica, playing bass and guitar for that night.
Thinking about at 30 inch bass instead of the 35 incher, find it so big and hard to switch back and forth with the 7 string guitar.

Needless to say thats alot of songs to learn in a week!

My fingers hurt :smile:


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Have an amazing jam coming up with lots of Metallica, playing bass and guitar for that night.
> Thinking about at 30 inch bass instead of the 35 incher, find it so big and hard to switch back and forth with the 7 string guitar.
> 
> Needless to say thats alot of songs to learn in a week!
> ...


I just finished the book on Metallica's first bass player Cliff Burton. Didn't learn as much as I'd hoped, but it goes on to say he was a monster bass player with a solid background in music theory and helped educate the other 3 band members on song structure and melodies. He had a big influence on their first 3 albums. It's tragic he died shortly after. 

I'll have to check out his bass music on those first 3 albums to see what he created.


----------



## RichNick (Oct 7, 2009)

Vintage_Groove said:


> I'll have to check out his bass music on those first 3 albums to see what he created.


Check out on youtube, there are videos with enhanced or isolated bass track.

 Ride the lightning
Seek And Destroy
Nick


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hot damn $nick, that was really cool..great find!
No banging on the root note for Cliff.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I installed a Seymour Duncan Vintage Rails in my Squier Bronco kkjuw


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

My band wants to add I Shot The Sheriff to a new set we're working on. I learned the original Bob Marley bass line and then a couple of Clapton versions which I think I'm going to mash up.

Everyone in the band loves this tune but I can't stand reggae or anything close to it. Ranks right up there with klezmer in my book. In a word........YUCK!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL!!!

Thats a good one, bass and Reggae go together like Pizza and Beer the music revolves around it.

Just play the Clapton version..its not Reggae, its blues..


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bevo said:


> Just play the Clapton version..its not Reggae, its blues..


Our version will be more along the lines of Clapton's (being a blues band). However, our lead guitar player (and musical director) wants me to "raggae" it up for the main versus. I've listened a million versions of the tune and this vid is my favorite so far from an arrangement point of view. If you're familiar with the Marley bass line, you can pick some it out in the bass line here.

[YOUTUBE=]6Iugs4pSpgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lupien (Mar 31, 2009)

Killed my fingers learning the bass solo part of Brothers Johnson Stomp

But I gotta say I love being part of a funk band. The bass lines in those old funk tunes are great and it is a really good challenge. (ex. that run in Sir Duke from Stevie Wonder)


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

lupien said:


> Killed my fingers learning the bass solo part of Brothers Johnson Stomp
> 
> But I gotta say I love being part of a funk band. The bass lines in those old funk tunes are great and it is a really good challenge. (ex. that run in Sir Duke from Stevie Wonder)


I love funk as well and don't get a chance to play it often. However, when I do, it's more along jazz lines.

Check this out......Herbie Hancock doing two versions of Watermelon Man (which we jam to in our Monday Night sessions). I have the guys doing the regular version now and trying to get them to "funk it up" 

[YOUTUBE=]p4ASTMFN-h4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jprice (Oct 25, 2009)

I just recently picked up a Hiwatt 2x15 and an Ampeg V-4
I haven't really gotten to use the Ampeg for more than 5 minutes as it appears something is wrong with the caps (which is normal for a 30-something year old head) but the cab sounds fantastic. There's not much info about the cabs out there on the internet but if anyone can give me a rough estimate of how much it's worth that'd be great because I have a feeling I got a once-in-a-lifetime deal on this bad boy for only $275.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

*Got a Bass Workout Last Saturday Night*

A couple of weeks ago, a buddy of mine (and the rhythm guitar player in our band) emailed invitations to attend an impromptu party he was having last Saturday night. I got a heads up call to make sure I was bringing my bass. When my wife and I arrived at around 8:00 pm, there was a jam session already happening. He had set up his living room with key's, drums, guitar amps, a bass rig (LMII/Epi UL2-310), and a PA system. About 60 people showed up and the entire night's entertainment was this ongoing jam session. I ended up being the "go to" bass guy for most of the evening. 

We played a ton of blues/classic rock tunes and it was great having most of my fellow band-mates there. Our drummer couldn't make it, but there were more than enough good drummers to join in. In fact, all the guys who joined in were pretty good musicians. Having a killer sax and keyboard player in attendance allowed us to play a jazz set which was allot fun for me. 

My wife and I lasted until about 1:00 am and I was told yesterday that it went on until about 3:00 am. I got a serious workout on the bass and we both had a blast!


----------



## Aklavak (Nov 15, 2009)

Tried to tie it to the back of my motorcycle so I could take it into the city to get fixed but couldn't get it secure enough.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Disco/Funk that is some cool stuff, brings back some memories I was stuck between what everyone was doing and being a rocker..kinda hard on a teen at the time..I went to the Rock!!

I must make a point to learn a Funk song, my girl loves that stuff.

Fajah, sounds like it was a blast, not sure I could go till 1 am though..getting old.

Did the guitar and bike a few time and it needs to be in a soft backpack case with the straps low so it sits on the seat. You also have to make sure the shoulder straps are tied together so it does not blow off your shoulders.


----------



## Aklavak (Nov 15, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Did the guitar and bike a few time and it needs to be in a soft backpack case with the straps low so it sits on the seat. You also have to make sure the shoulder straps are tied together so it does not blow off your shoulders.


Even the backpack/shoulder straps on the gig bag are busted. Definitely a fixer-upper project. I think the p/ups are OK though.


----------



## bussche (Nov 21, 2009)

I recently picked up a new bass, a brand new Fender Highway One Jazz Bass. Played a show with it for the first time a couple weeks ago, big improvement over my no-name P-bass knock off haha. Still getting used to dialing in the tone between the 2 volume and the tone knob. Here she is:










It's kinda ironic that although I mainly play guitar, that bass is worth more than any of either of my guitars. I figured if I was gonna buy a bass I might as well go all the way (well not "Standard" or "Deluxe" all the way, but the best boom for my buck.)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not my bass, but I spent a couple of hours yesterday rehabilitating an old (late '60s/early '70s) Epiphone bass with two humbuckers. It belongs to a friend and he ran it through its paces last night at a band practice, tones from a rock growl to smooth jazz. Surprising variety I thought. All I did was tweak the nut, restring, intonate, clean up the controls, tighten all the loose stuff, and clean it. 40 years of neglect undone in an afternoon.

It's fun when something like this comes through the business...way better than yet another poorly made import, or abused guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

bussche said:


> I recently picked up a new bass, a brand new Fender Highway One Jazz Bass. Played a show with it for the first time a couple weeks ago, big improvement over my no-name P-bass knock off haha. Still getting used to dialing in the tone between the 2 volume and the tone knob. Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact same model and colour I tried. If I were to get a Fender I would seriously consider it.


----------



## bussche (Nov 21, 2009)

Vintage_Groove said:


> That's the exact same model and colour I tried. If I were to get a Fender I would seriously consider it.


The price was certainly right, I think it came to $991 taxes in. I was debating between it and the MIJ Jaguar Bass but I just couldn't get the sound I wanted despite all the knobs, switches and dials. Although it was $100 more something felt right about the Jazz so I went with my gut. The Jazz came with a gig bag (the Jag didn't) so that closed the price gap as well.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

bussche said:


> The price was certainly right, I think it came to $991 taxes in. I was debating between it and the MIJ Jaguar Bass but I just couldn't get the sound I wanted despite all the knobs, switches and dials. Although it was $100 more something felt right about the Jazz so I went with my gut. The Jazz came with a gig bag (the Jag didn't) so that closed the price gap as well.


It's tough sometimes when everyone talks about certain basses, you get it in your head to try them and expect great things. But in the end you may discover the bass you never considered will have the tone you want. 

I tried a Geddy Lee, Marcus Miller, Warwick, etc. I went back to the Hwy 1 for the tone that sits right with me. I'm lucky so far that my SX Jazz gives me the tone I like, so no GAS for a bass for the forseeable future.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

4hours of jammin. first time using the rumble 60 in a jam.
lots of GAD classic rawk. bass was great. more power needed with an amp/combo to combat the guitars!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

"another one bites the dust"... need we say more?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Great song..

Another trippy song is Pink Floyds Comfortably numb, get it down so its easy to play have a drink, dim the lights..maybe a candle or two and let it flow...ahh


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

"dust" was one of dem tracks i wanted to master when i started learning the bass a few months back. such a great bassline that is instantly recognizable. to finally nail it, was vunderbarr!

"numb" could be next. floyd's "money" was actually on my list but i'll add "numb" to that list. thx for the suggestion.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Had an errand to run up in Newmarket and found myself at the Arts.

Barely looked at the guitars and went right to the bass section, the had the Musicman Sterling series in but was not to interested.
Tried a few others out and was impressed by the Ibanez SR 5, Bartaloni active system and a real nice narrow spaced guitar for $700.

The shop guy was raving about the Sterlings so after I played what I wanted I picked it up.
Glad I did, he was right, its a very nice guitar and the fat neck was not fat once you played it. The tones were great and the feel was sooo nice..I dig it!!

May have to think on this one..


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

I read a post in another forum last week about someone who had broken a flat wound string on his P-bass and only had a spare round wound to replace it with. He spent the day playing his bass as a "hybrid". Interesting way to compare strings which gave me some food for thought since both my basses are string with GHS tape wounds. 

I had one complete set of R. Cocco nickel round wounds for my 5 and a partial set of the same strings for my 4. I went ahead and changed just the E and D stings on both basses to see what the difference would be like. After playing the basses off and on during the day, I felt that I liked the tone and articulation of the round wound's better.... more so with the E string. Based on this, I decided to restring both basses with the R. Cocco's. Seems pretty good so far, but I'll see what they're like after some time.

Since I was missing one string, and Club Bass was having a string sale, I had a good excuse to pay them a visit. It's been months since I've been the store. Dave rearranged things and it looks great. While we were chatting, I picked up a few basses to noodle around with unplugged. He a had a beautiful trio of Rob Allen's on the wall. I had to pick up the MB2 fretless 5 for it's my favorite. I also played a fretted Mouse. This was the first time having a 30" short scale bass in my hands. Very weird.

Lastly, I played the new Pedulla Nuance he just got in:

http://www.pedulla.com/html/nuance.html

I have to say that this bass is a work of art. Beautifully finished. It was a fretted 5 strung with La Bella round wound strings (which both Dave and I didn't like). This bass will sell for over $4k....Ouch. Makes the R.A MB2-5 seem like a bargain at $2700.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Played a bit of bass & mandolin over the holidays for family sing alongs. It was actually quite fun. Lots of talented people in my extended families.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Was at L&M yesterday and picked this up, lots of great tunes that I have mostly forgot about..This will make practice fun!

http://www.activemusician.com/item--HL.00690446


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I played an old Gibson EBO bass last week on a recording I am working on. It sounds great just into the board.


----------



## RichNick (Oct 7, 2009)

Tried a Mesa Carbine M6 combo (2x12) with a P-bass and man, the tone was incredible. I didn't want to look for the price tag though.

Each time I try a Mesa in a store I'm impressed. The tone is exactly what I'm looking for. Nothing extraordinary but just the right tone.

The Walkabout Scout 12" is also very impressing. 

Damn GAS !

Nick


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

*String Update*

I like these R.Cocco nickel wound strings I just installed on my fretless. I put them though a workout at last night's jam session and didn't need any filters whatsoever. Nice bottom end, especially on the B string. We jammed on a tune for the first time where my "B" gets a good workout and since I have some time on my hands, recorded this jam track this morning.

We usually play jazz standards but we're adding some "smooth jazz" tunes for some fun. Check the bass line out this tune called Chillin' Out by Eric Darius;

http://www.box.net/shared/n705ed9e7q

Here's the basic chart;

http://www.box.net/shared/rjl8za9tdd

This is a drums and bass jam track. As usual, I created the drums in BIAB and laid down the bass track in Audacity. Nice having a 5 string.

http://www.box.net/shared/lpnxhbgqn8

I decided to have some fun with a basic rhythm guitar part and took out my pedalboard for some effects;

http://www.box.net/shared/q8ao9h98fj

Now you can Invite your sax playing friends over :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Very nice!
Your right, that was some smooth tone..


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*Chillin!*

It is Chillin! Love it and really smooth playing ... put it on my iPod ... thanks so much.

I bought a Roland Bass Cube 100 today. Loved it in the store and loved it more at home. Just check out these little amps.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

picked up a hard shell case to keep ya cozy all winterlong and beyond...


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Sat in on bass with David Henman's band yesterday afternoon. Had a fantastic time.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Fajah said:


> Sat in on bass with David Henman's band yesterday afternoon. Had a fantastic time.


Were you auditioning?


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Vintage_Groove said:


> Were you auditioning?


I'll say......no. Just a fun time playing together.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I considered stopping at a store I know has short scale bass strings, and buying a set to change the strings soon...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So today I stopped there & bought them.

New strings may soon be on my bass.
These are nickel ones--I have stainless teel ones on there now & I really liked them.

If I decide I like those better I may have to order online next time I get bass strings.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

zontar said:


> These are nickel ones--I have stainless steel ones on there now & I really liked them. If I decide I like those better I may have to order online next time I get bass strings.


Both my basses (fretted and fretless) are strung with nickel's now and I like them more each time I play. I find that nickel wound strings need quite a bit of time to work in before you really know what they will feel and and sound like.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Other than the last year or so, I've used nickel wounds (unless the flat wounds it came with weren't nickel wounds.)

But there was something extra about the stainless steel ones.
I don't like stainless steel strings on my guitars, but they sound great on my bass. I think that has to do with the pickups as well. they work well with Stainless Steel.

So I'll try nickelwounds again, and then decide.

Although realistically since I play way more guitar than bass, I probably won't be too picky either way.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

What brand do you guys find good, I am ready for new set this week..


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I usually get whatever brand I can find in short scale--other than storebrand/generic.
I've mostly used D'Addarios and GHS Bass Boomer, but most string brands, other than generic or storebrands (same thing really) will work, unless you have very specific wants/needs.

It's a bit pricier to play around with brand experiments on a bass , than on a guitar.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bevo said:


> What brand do you guys find good, I am ready for new set this week..


I use R.Cocco. Club Bass carries them.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

My new job is not to far from them. sounds like a good reason to visit!


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well . . .I'd go with exlir strings as AFAIK that's what came on my SR from the factory and the thing still sounds pretty new after sitting on a store shelf for months. . etc 

although I've heard that they're also a lot more expensive than regular strings, but don't know by how much. a real bassist would have to chime in on the subject (as all I do on mine at this point and time is go "bup bup bup" as I'm still working on playing basics correctly . .LOL)


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

In another post, I commented how quiet it got around here. So I thought I'd resurrect this thread and tell you what I've been up to.

Gear:

I've been basically G.A.S. free for a long time now. In fact, I recently sold one of my Berg AE112's since I found that I have no problems gigging with just one. The SIT Silencer strings that I switched to a few months ago are worked in nicely now. I really like the sound and feel of them. 

I guess my most recent purchase was a TC Electronic Polytune Tuner which I picked up at Club Bass several months ago and it's worked out well. It's pretty accurate as well for setting intonation given the price point.

Bands:

Our jazz band is booked for another gig at China House here in T.O. We're playing on Tuesday Nov. 23rd and we're back to serious Monday night practices with our full compliment of players. With a new 4th set being worked on, we'll have just over 4 hours of music to play. It's got me back to practicing pretty much every night now......... and loving it.

Looks like there's discussions going on regarding my return to the blues band I left earlier this year. Have you ever gone to see a band play that you're no longer a member of? I did a couple of times and it was weird. However, they're still friends and I wanted to show some support. At the second gig I went to, they asked me to come up on stage and play a few songs with them which I did. We played tunes that they had to alleviate from their set list because the current bass player can't play them. We had allot of fun and I think this is what has sparked the upcoming discussion. It should be interesting if anything.

Teaching:

Although I don't do it full time, my current guitar students returned in the fall and that's been going well. A couple of them have friends that want to play bass, so it looks like I'm going to be taking on a couple of beginner bass players soon. The teaching is fun and I'd like to expand on it.

So that's what I've been doing with my bass. What about you?


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I just took delivery of a new Ibanez 6 string BTB bass, actually about 10 days ago, whatta bass!!. I'm still getting used to the extra range and wider neck, but it may actually become my main player. Played it in rehearsal 'twice, and the band is thrilled. Great tone, great playability, great build, overall I'm really happy.

Regrads


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Fajah for resurrecting the thread. I too have been absent from the forum due to the slow traffic.
I recently purchased a Ric 4003 which I'm delighted with. Never thought I'd own one. Back in '67 I left a band and went to college (smart move). They needed a fill-in for a Sudbury gig. The bass player who had replaced me used a 4001 and a Beatle Bass amp - chrome stand and all. I didn't care for the Ric and swore I'd never play one again. WRONG! It's a beautiful instrument to play and has its distinctive voice as Rickenbacker owners know.
Earlier I sold my Markbass II. Couldn't warm up to the VLP & VPF. I might have been better to keep it 'cos it would likely have been great with the 4003. Up to now I didn't care for a clanky treble tone. The bridge pickup on the Ric has changed my thinking! 
I had been using a VOX 125B all tube head. I kept that but purchased the SWR Headlite - 400 Watt mini head. I reinstated an old closed back Traynor 2-12 cab and fitted it with my 2 Eminence 300 Watt (each) neo bass speakers.
Band is on a short break 'cos one player just had knee surgery. Looking forward to gigging again with the new gear.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Gunny. Good to hear from you. Hope all is well. I saw the pic with your new gear and it looks great! Gone old school on us


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

In those photos you refer to Lawrie, yes. Beatle bass and Vox rig. 
The Ric and SWR is a total 180 degree change of tone and is more 'modern' by comparison.
Another case of "never say never" to what variety of tone you seek or find.
Nice to trade comments with you again, too.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Sat in on a couple of tunes with my old blues band last Saturday night at The Anix Live. Had a fun time.


----------



## Jaydub (Nov 18, 2010)

Practiced a set list. Trying to work through a shoulder problem. I purchased a Dare Strap, just have to put the damn thing on.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

finished our ever first studio sessions. well done!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Learned the line to Mark Kings version of "All I Want For Christmas"


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

early present = Fender Flats! 9050ML Stainless Steel Flatwound Long Scale 34" 50-100 .050 .065 .085 .100 putting them on today.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Boiled the strings on my Ibanez, only became a little bit brighter. Lowered the action on the Fender.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have been having some ear problems so have been sticking to all things quiet like the acoustic fingerstyle.
My bass called for me and playing it quiet was very nice as the sound was soooooo smooth and comfy. I totaly forgot how much fun it is to just jam along to songs for a couple hours.

I go to songster.com which plays the song along with the tab, its pretty easy to follow along and before you know it its been an hour!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Today? Nothing yet, but I'm about to leave for a practice with a blues/jazz trio that is a lot of fun. Piano, bass, drums. Low volume stuff. Right now I'm using a Godin fretless Freeway 5 string, and an OLP/Ernie Ball fretted 5 string, but I should go bass shopping for something a little more acoustic or "fat" sounding.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

I used my tuner to find the location of the A, Bb, and B notes on the E string on my upright and put bits of red duct tape there to help me play in tune up the neck.

I've had the bass for 23 years but want to be sure of my intonation. I usually play first position and not so much up the neck in the style I usually play in.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Stopped by L$M today and played the most amazing bass in my life, a Warwick Dolphin 5 string.
Its a bit of a strange shape but I like it, the woods are just amazing and feel is first rate!!

It was originaly $2400 but was on sale at $1200, could not turn it down! 
Didn't have the cash for it as I was not looking to buy but put a deposit down so its mine when I am ready.
NBD to follow next month.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bevo...Like this? Warwick Basses Amps & Rock'n Roll

That looks versatile. Nicely balanced too by the look of it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That is the pro model wich is a much more expensive, but yes that is the right one!

I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Have any of you seen the MB200 head?
200 Watts and can fit in your gig bag for $280 at L$M.

Great reviews with guys gigging with them in larger venues, it has more power than what the 200 watts says.

http://www.gallien-krueger.com/products_mb.html


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

What did I do with my bass today? I played it. I just bought it yesterday and was reading a thread on recommended FX pedals for basses and touch wahs were mentioned. I have a touch wah that I bought about 25 years ago and I've never been happy with the purchase - until today.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Today I slapped mine around a bit...I was inspired by this guy...[video=youtube;lffh968FDJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lffh968FDJw[/video]


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Not much of a slap fan but that was pretty cool!

BW, you still have to post up the bass you got, lets see a picture!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bevo said:


> BW, you still have to post up the bass you got, lets see a picture!


Here you go:









Its not much to look at. The previous owner didn't look after it terribly well. It needed a new jack, one tuner is a bit wonky and the tone pot feels a bit dodgy (but works fine). A few cracks in the finish too, but it plays pretty nicely, stays in tune, and sounds decent. Its been a lot of fun so far.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that Yamaha, they make good stuff!!

The Wonky and Dodgy parts can easily be fixed if you wanted to or you can use it to write a song, it would probably be country though LOL!


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, today I haven't yet done anything with my bass, however, last night I learned the better part of the bass line to Ben Harper's "Steal My Kisses". Great fun bass line, and although I've never been a Harper fan, this silly little song is stuck in my head. Is it not a cover? I could swear I heard it many years ago, but his website credits Harper for the writing.

Regards


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I checked it out, cool song that reminds me of another song but not sure what song..cool bassline for sure!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It wasn't today, but on Wednesday and Thursday I played my first "gig" as a bass player. It was for a musical at my kids' school. It was a ton of fun and the kids did a GREAT job.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

*Going Virtual*

After many unsuccessful attempts at trying to find a bass player for a musical project I'm into, I've decided to go virtual. I'm now recording bass parts into my Digitech Jamman. I also have Boss RC-20XL which I've been using for quite some time, but I need the storage space of the Jamman. 

The bass parts sound pretty good coming out of the looper and into my bass rig. I have my first practice with this setup along with another guitar player and drummer in a couple of weeks. SHould be fun and interesting.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Reviving a stale thread...

I've found that unless I'm playing with others, I barely pick up my bass. The root-five thing gets stale pretty quickly on my own, so I picked up a book of Bach's cello tunes arranged for bass. I think this will get me playing!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Reviving a stale thread...
> 
> I've found that unless I'm playing with others, I barely pick up my bass.


If it wasn't for the home recording I've been doing, I wouldn't have been playing bass that much. Last fall, an old friend asked me if I would sit in on bass whenever their regular bass player couldn't make their jam sessions. They get together every Thursday night. I played with them a few times and had allot of fun. Over the course of time, they started inviting me more frequently so I agreed to be their regular bass player as of the new year.

I still spend most of my playing time on the guitar and I'm involved with several different groups. But I guess I can't get away from playing the bass..... which I don't mind at all.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll jump in again to this thread. Still jamming on a regular basis. Old drummer re-joined the band in the fall and we're in the process of getting a new quitarist up to speed. 

Changed the strings and set up both my basses earlier this week. Took the flats off the Beanie bass and strung it BEAD with nickel rounds. Switched from nickel rounds to stainless rounds on the Yamaha 5 string. Both sound good in the basement. Gonna give them each a spin at rehearsal tomorrow.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

I recently picked up a mid 80's Cort neckthru headless V Bass that I'm having fun on the last few weeks......

My reg bands are kind of dead these days with family stuff or injuries... I might be able to go and play with a Kiss cover band but will need to learn lots of new songs... I play a few but not 2 sets worth...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

My hartke has decided it does not want to make music anymore, I could probably fix it but I think its time for a new head.
So, played my bass for a bit today till the amp sounded like it was making popcorn then started searching for a new toy...

So many heads!!

Think I will go mini!!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I learned how to play Money by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Went by Burlington L$M and they had a brand new yet used Ampeg Portaflex 500 head for cheap, had some old pedals I wanted to trade in so I put a deposit on it.

Looking forward to picking it up!

What a great sound andvery easy to get new and more tones out of it, lots of power when i hooked it up to a 1-15 and 2-10's.
Not that it was a slouch at 8 ohms and 350 but was very touch sensitive at 500W.

Next week I will have to post it and my Warwick Dolphin 5.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't play bass today, but I've been playing it weekly for a while now--sometimes I went longer without playing it.


----------

